# Dump truck Rates



## Lakeman2008

My name is Skip St.sauveur,

I am the new guy on the block and would like to say Hi to everyone. 

I'm not sure I can get the information here that I am looking for, but here goes. I have a question for the dump truck owners that visit this site. What is the going rate per ton for hauling sand/organic material in central Florida? Mainly around the Tampa Bay area. 

I am putting together an estimate for a project that will start early next year and will require 2 to 3 trucks per hour running around the clock 24/7 for approximantely 20 months. The trip for each truck will be around 50 miles +/- round trip loaded in one direction only. I'm thinking possibly a 14 wheeler or a tractor trailer dump. 

Thanks in advance for your help guy.


Skip


----------



## jmic

Hi ya Lake,
Probably should have posted this in the Excavation section but I don't know of any of us from that area any how. Nice to see you on here though. I'd tell you what they get in Conn., but what the heck would do for you ? Nothing ! :laughing:


----------



## Kgmz

Don't know how they do it on the east coast, but here on the west coast dump trucks are hired by the hour. Unless it is something like one load of topsoil to a homeowner.

The reason why on a job of that scale is the truck and driver have to be paid for whether they are moving or waiting to be loaded or in line to unload. With a typical price over here for a truck and pup of over $200,000.00 and a 4 year loan. That truck has to bring in $24 a hour just to pay for the truck and trailer in a typical 2000 work hour year. Then the driver, fuel, insurance, maintenance, etc. has to be paid.

Over here we run 12-14 yard trucks and 12 yard pup trailers at 102,500 lbs. gross. I would estimate at best case scenario that it is going to take about 2 hours plus a turn to haul 26 yards with one of our trucks, so figure $180 or so a load at $90 a hour. That breaks down to $6.93 a yard at best case.

So by your figure of 3 trucks a hour, it will take at least 6 trucks a hour if there are no breakdowns, stops for fuel, bathroom breaks, DOT checks, etc. to keep things moving at a steady pace. So that is $540 a hour, $12,960 a day, $388,800 per 30 day month, and $4,730,400 per 365 day year.

A very expensive proposition.

If this was my project I would buy 10 truck and trailer combo's, a mechanics truck and hire a mechanic and drivers. And then sell the trucks at the end of the job, or keep the trucks if you can keep getting work for them. With new trucks problems should be minimal, and the mechanic would be on call for any breakdowns and do routine maintenance, and the extra trucks would be for when trucks are out for service, etc. And you will have a warranty on the new trucks. You will be way ahead going this route.


----------



## UncleSteveofKY

Hey I just finished cdl school and I wanna buy dump trucks I'm looking to purchase a used tri-axle mack. Any tips on how to lease on with a company or rock quarry .


----------

